# 2022 iX3 M-Sport - Front Parking Sensors



## techweb (3 mo ago)

Hi Folks,

Recently acquired a 2022 iX3 M-Sport and am a little miffed with the parking sensor activation. I have it enabled on iDrive to work when approaching objects at slow speed but it never seems to work in drive / forward. If I reverse it comes on and if I press the park assist button I can use it. The sensors work when activated but I would assume that on approaching an object on the front, the sensors activate.

Anyone else have this issue?

Thanks...


----------

